#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-09-26
<boiko> tiagoscd: valeu pelo fix no dialer-app :)
<boiko> tiagoscd: se quiser pegar mais um, dois, ou trinta bugs do dialer-app pra resolver, eu e o salem_ não vamos reclamar não :D
<salem_> boiko, haha verdade
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-09-27
<tiagoscd> boiko: haha, beleza, agora que saí na Universidade oficialmente terei mais tempo pra dedicar a isso :-)
<tiagoscd> s/na/da/
<boiko> tiagoscd: boa!~:)
<tiagoscd> boiko: :D
<tiagoscd> tudo tranquilo por aí?
<boiko> tiagoscd: tranquilo não, na correria :)
<boiko> tiagoscd: mas tudo certinho, e por aí?
<tiagoscd> boiko: heheheh, imagino
<tiagoscd> boiko: aqui tudo certinho também :D
<tiagoscd> omaciel: :-)
<omaciel> tiagoscd: :)
<tiagoscd> omaciel: tudo tranquilo?
<omaciel> tiagoscd: rapaz, correria fdp
<omaciel> dois lancamentos ao mesmo tempo
<omaciel> tiagoscd: e por ai?
<tiagoscd> omaciel: hahah, putz, dois ao mesmo tempo é tenso
<tiagoscd> omaciel: por aqui tá tudo beleza :))
<omaciel> TGIF
<tiagoscd> hahah, indeed
<boiko> omaciel: falou a voz da sabedoria, TGIF :)
<omaciel> boiko: e tava demorando pra' chegar viu
<boiko> yep, semana foi longa por aqui também
<omaciel> 1 release down, 1 to go
<omaciel> e novembro que nao chega logo
<hggdh> omaciel: pois, estou a qui a esperar um pouco de frio. Basta de 90+
<tiagoscd> hggdh: hehehe
<tiagoscd> boiko, rbelem, salem_: o Julian vem pra cá na próxima semana
<tiagoscd> poderíamos marcar algo aqui ou aí né?
<tiagoscd> hehe
<rbelem> tiagoscd, opa
<rbelem> tiagoscd, blz
<rbelem> :-D
<boiko> tiagoscd: opa, acho que rola
<omaciel> hggdh:  hehehe aqui estava 57 pela manha mas chegou aos 73 finalmente
<hggdh> aqui esamos perto dos 90 hoje (bem mais fresco que semana passada). E meu filho me diz que as minimas para ele estao nos 35
<hggdh> mas as minimas nestes ultimos dias estao nos 65
<tiagoscd> rbelem: boiko: beleza pura :D combinamos mais perto da data então
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-09-22
<antonio__> ué
<antonio__> nem sabia que tinha um canal pra sc haha
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-09-24
<denis> olá
<denis> tem alguém aí que pode me ajudar?
<antonioNeto__> oi
<antonioNeto__> qual é a duvida?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-09-28
<PP5JEB> Vocês veem o que se escreve aqui?
<KurtKraut> PP5JEB, sim
<pp5jeb> Boa noite amigos. Estou assistindo pela primeira vêz do papo de buteco. Infelismente não posso mais permanecer, mas gostei muito. Grande abraço á todos.
<pp5jeb> Até a próxima
